# the first thing Van Gundy asked Yao about Shanghai:"where r the chicks?"



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> The Rockets' charter flight arrived at Shanghai's new Pudong Airport at roughly 8 a.m. China time, and barely three hours later Yao and his less-than-worldly head coach were being swept off to a news conference with about 200 members of the Chinese media.
> 
> "Hey, Yao, tell us about your city," shouted Van Gundy from his seat in the back row. "Show us the hot spots. Show us where you like to hang."
> 
> ...





> "Would you like to see the house where I grew up?" he asked.
> 
> The bus stopped on Wangping Road, and Yao was the first out to lead a group of six friends down an alley that opened into a concrete courtyard.
> 
> ...





> "I took a basketball in my hands for the first time right here, and I shot an airball."
> 
> A short time later, somebody found a ball. Yao stepped back to the foul line and missed badly on two shots.
> 
> "Some things never change," said Van Gundy.





> Van Gundy stepped to the blackboard and decided to leave the kids who were gone for the day a message. With chalk, he wrote: "The Rockets were here."
> 
> Then Yao and Van Gundy left autographs in English and Chinese.














> On the far side of the world, Yao and Jeff's Excellent Adventure just rolled on.


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2845216


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't blame Gumby, Shanghai girls are awesome


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Oh my gosh, JVG is so sacrcatic!!lmao!!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

JVG is as cynical as he looks.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

JVG sounds like a down to earth guy who will muck around with his team, not just do business. A good quality, that all coaches should have.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Oh my gosh, JVG is so sacrcatic!!lmao!!


lol, JVG looks small, LMAO!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

nice read. throughout all his time in new york we only got to see him as a worker, a tireless one at that. he's still my favorite coach in the nba.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

I like a coach like that, one to get friendly and joke around with his players. Get them girls, JVG.


----------

